# Storage Wars



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know if Storage Wars is on elsewhere around the world but I saw a really funny thing on it when watching an old episode this weekend of the one from Southern California.

There have been claims by people that the lockers have items planted in them to make them more interesting and the studio claims that they have no idea what is in the lockers and they aren't opened at all until the lock is cut off.








They always make a big show of cutting the locks off the door. This time though, as soon as they slid the door up you could see a piece of paper that said "Auction Date.." on it leaning on one of the boxes.









Now, I'm not shocked that they had been in the locker already as it never made any sense that they would just leave the owners lock on the door. But it does surprise me that they didn't remove the paper before the camera crews showed up or at least edit the footage to not show the paper there.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

hahaha, brilliant!

I saw a Storage Hunters the other day where they opened the door and a flashbang went off.

I reckon they definitely plant some of them up to make them better (and some of the other shows like Shipping Wars etc seem really forced) but I guess there must be times when it is actually genuine.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Always makes me laugh storage wars does. 

It's almost as funny as lizard lick towing


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

Rowe said:


> Always makes me laugh storage wars does.
> 
> It's almost as funny as *lizard lick towing*


that show is just pure poo!!!!!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

all these shows are made up ..still fun to watch i guess but dont believe too much you see

cracks me up on lizzard lick when they speed off away from the owners that going ape , poor ol camera man is left there lol


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Good old Ron Shirley quotes:


1. "You have to love him because it's illegal to kill him."

2. "Do I look as good as my word now?"

3. "We just kicked a real fresh turd on a real hot day."

4. "I was more happy to see her than a blind dog in a meat house."

5. "You'd rather get in a knife fight in a phone booth with Freddy Kruger than tangle with me."

6. "The last thing I need is to mess with some backwoods hillbilly who's gonna hand me my tailbone and tell me how to cook it."

7. "She's madder than a wet hen at an omelet scramble."

8. "I know you're all roostered up, but I ain't feeling your ****-a-doodle-do."

9. "A lot of times I been fishin' bo, but I ain't never felt like the bait."

10. "He had more rolls than a New York bakery."


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Hardcore Pawn is where it's at for trash TV :lol:

Can't stand the two guys that to Auction Hunters


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

cant beat a bit of "Dave tv" at lunch time..lol, man v food, lizard lick, storage hunters and if your lucky re runs of top gear..lol


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

You'll be telling me next the wrestling is all made up!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Property Wars too. Even ignoring that it's faked, I'm not sure how on earth that didn't just get put straight in the bin.

TV Exec 1: "OK, I've got an idea;
- Houses up for auction
- Bid on house
- Developer wins auction
- We film him walk around house."

TV Exec 2: "How should we end each segment?"
TV Exec 1: "Get each developer to do-up and flip the house?"
TV Exec 2: "Hmmmm, nah."
TV Exec 1: "How about we just do a run down of what it could potentially could cost or earn them then leave it there? Who wants to know how it ACTUALLY turns out?"
TV Exex 2: "Genius. Let's do it"


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

m1pui said:


> Property Wars too. Even ignoring that it's faked, I'm not sure how on earth that didn't just get put straight in the bin.
> 
> TV Exec 1: "OK, I've got an idea;
> - Houses up for auction
> ...


This is the most frustrating thing about Storage Hunters!

"Ahhh, well that's worth about $200, that's $600 and I should get about $700 for that, so I've double my money"......YOU DON'T KNOW!!!!


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Mother-Goose said:


> hahaha, brilliant!
> 
> I saw a Storage Hunters the other day where they opened the door and a flashbang went off.
> 
> I reckon they definitely plant some of them up to make them better (and some of the other shows like Shipping Wars etc seem really forced) but I guess there must be times when it is actually genuine.


I've seen this too, the locker was owned by some fella who turned it into a fallout shelter? Or it's the one where the dude is into self defence.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Storage wars pawn stars and counting cars all trash tv but totally engrossing at the same time.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

jonezy said:


> that show is just pure poo!!!!!


i find it hilarious at how bad it is


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

bigmac3161 said:


> Storage wars pawn stars and counting cars all trash tv but totally engrossing at the same time.


I try to tell myself I watch Pawn Stars because they have some historical stuff but it is really just no-brain needed entertainment.

Their little fake drama skits they have are just so sad though. We always laugh when they do the pretending like they are looking at a shelf and then turn as the customer walks up. And it is especially funny since the store is either empty or nearly empty and yet in the random footage of the store it is always packed to capacity since it is now a tourist attraction.


----------

